# It's official,all my Malts not longer have long fur,all have short puppy cuts



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's official,all my Malts not longer have long fur,all have short puppy cuts,I eased into this slowly and Sasha was my last holdout with long fur..As they get older they hated getting brushed,Sasha was the last one that enjoyed it but in the last year,even she would fight it,so with a teary eye,I trimmed short all her long fur..
It is easier to clean them up now if they get into something,and with all the rain and mud it's been terrible giving baths.. and grooming afterwards.
Now their fur is short and a quick bath and towel down and they're drying quickly.. I should have done it years ago..
I started 4 years ago with a Korean cut taking off at least half the long hair,but now they're all short..
They look adorable and like little puppies and they don't seem to miss the excess fur.. they won't miss the brushing,for sure..
Amber will be the last one to go short since she still likes brushing but I will probably clip her short too..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that is great - it is so much more comfortable for them when they are older.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Michelle, I am sure that they all look adorable and it sure is a lot easier to keep when their hair is shorter even though I love the true look of a Maltese. I certainly do not have the patience as I used to as far as brushing, combing, bathing, etc. and that is why I also keep Chrissy short as well. Chrissy is due for her grooming on Friday and the last one she had was the Easter weekend. Perhaps you could take a picture to share with the rest of us here at SM??


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, we need pictures! 
I agree that it makes it easier.
Pooh has never enjoyed grooming.
The older she gets she barely tolerates it now at all.
It is easier for us and for them.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I keep Daisy short. She got a Korean cut mid May before we left Korea and other than trimming her feet, I just yesterday had to trim her face/tail/private areas. It's so much easier and I don't feel bad if I forget to brush her. She is fairly cottony too so she matted easily when it was longer.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I hope you post some pictures too, :chili: I am excited to see their new haircuts! I am sure it is much easier on them and you! I bet they look adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Now you have more time to spend in other ways with each of them. I love Maddie in long coat, but she's one who lays down when she's groomed:blush: makes grooming much longer. Maddie has the Korean cut, I love it, but if I had as many as you I would have kept them in puppy cuts. 
How's Sassy doing? and little Bitsy:wub:


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

I have kept mine in the puppy cut for years. One of mine came with long hair at 6 months and every time I picked up a brush to do my hair she would shake. So all the long hair went. I think they are cute in puppy cuts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get pix soon.
As they got older they hated getting brushed and I want to spend more time with them petting and loving on them,not fighting on brushing..
They seem a lot happier about having shorter fur too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Now you have more time to spend in other ways with each of them. I love Maddie in long coat, but she's one who lays down when she's groomed:blush: makes grooming much longer. Maddie has the Korean cut, I love it, but if I had as many as you I would have kept them in puppy cuts.
> How's Sassy doing? and little Bitsy:wub:


Bitsy is eating a little better,Sassy isn't eating at all, she only had a couple bites Monday and Tuesday.. it's her heart,even on the meds it's not pumping well and she doesn't feel good..
I dread Thursday..
Bitsy goes in for dental to pull those bad teeth, hopefully she does well under anesthsia...I have no choice,she won't eat much and will die,or I loose her when she goes under..
Sassy was on borrowed time since her mitral valve blew,but I hoped for more time.. I was so excited yesterday when she ate a few bites in the morning but nothing since then..


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will certainly be thinking of you Michelle as well saying a prayer for Bitsy and Sassy when you go back to the Vet on Thursday. Not sure whether or not either one of them might like some non-fat, very low sugar Vanilla Yogurt or not since they won't have to chew, just like off a spoon??? I know that even as our precious Snuggles was coming to her end, she did eat Yogurt for me.


----------

